# Bond Easy Knit silicone spray



## AngelBaby2000 (Sep 10, 2015)

I recently bought a Caron Ultimate Sweater Machine Deluxe but I haven't used it yet mainly because I can't find the silicone spray that everyone recommends. Does anyone have any suggestions for another alternative spray?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been using 2 silicone products I found at my local "big box" home improvement store. The spray is put out by WD-40. It is NOT the regular formula we all know about, this one is labeled "Specialist Water Relsistant Silicone Lubricant". I've not had any problems with gummed up machine parts, or dissolved plastic parts. 

The other is a liquid that I can drop onto the keyplates. It is by DuPont and labeled "teflon Silicone Lubricant". Haven't had any problems with it, and this is the one I use the most.

They were on a special display unit that caught my eye as I walked to the checkout, so you may have to ask at the store of your choice. Note that Walmart doesn't carry these, so you will probably have to go to a hardware or home improvement store. Since I can't tell where you are, that is about all I can recommend about the stores.


----------



## AngelBaby2000 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you! I'm going to Lowes this weekend so I'll see if they have either of those.


----------



## Paka (May 22, 2013)

Hello.

English is not my mother tongue ! Sorry for mistakes.

W40 is the worst thing to be put on knitting machines.
At the beginning that makes miracles and after a few months, it is necessary to defuse all the machine, to remove all the needles, because it is a disaster!

http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/Silicone-Spray-Great-for-Knitting-Maintenance-Medium-Duty-500ml-BLB120-/220363495038?hash=item334eb0167e


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Most hardware stores have silicone sprays. Make sure it is safe for plastic. I have brand called Blaster silicone spray lubricant


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

AngelBaby2000 said:


> I recently bought a Caron Ultimate Sweater Machine Deluxe but I haven't used it yet mainly because I can't find the silicone spray that everyone recommends. Does anyone have any suggestions for another alternative spray?


I use Du Pont Teflon Silicone Lubricant from Walmart on all my machines. Just read the can and be sure it says safe for plastics. While I lightly mist my keyplates, I don't spray it on the bed. I spray a cloth and wipe the bed. I'm not overly fond of taking 212 needs out more than once a year to wash them. LOL


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Paka said:


> Hello.
> 
> English is not my mother tongue ! Sorry for mistakes.
> 
> ...


Please note that in my post I said I was not referring to the WD-40 that has been around for a long time, and is available in many stores. I am talking about a special formulation that is silicone only and safe for plastics. I gave the name from the can I have so it can be compared to what you see in the stores to be sure you get the correct item.

The subject of the original WD-40 being bad for knitting machines has been beaten to death here on KP, which is why I made sure to give the information from the label for the silicone product.

It is ALWAYS smart to read the label of any lubricant to make sure it is safe and compatible with the item it is to be used on. In the case of knitting machines, especially those with plastic beds like the Bond machines, if a product doesn't specifically say it is safe on plastic, don't use it.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you have a Home Depot nearby? Buy the Blaster Silicone Spray.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

AngelBaby2000 said:


> I recently bought a Caron Ultimate Sweater Machine Deluxe but I haven't used it yet mainly because I can't find the silicone spray that everyone recommends. Does anyone have any suggestions for another alternative spray?


the 
You can buy a can of the Bond Easy Knit Spray through The Knitting Closet
(http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd-yarn-spray.cfm). Current cost - $10.95/can. It will last a long time.


----------



## Paka (May 22, 2013)

It's not about the plastic !!!! Inside knitting machine, it is dirty with yarn, W40 is hardening, after few month. 

There are the knitting machine that I have the most difficult to clean for poeple !


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

WD40 isn't being used in the machine. The company that makes WD40 also makes other lubricants.


----------

